# The Avtoros Shaman Bug Out Vehicle



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone want to buy me one of these?






























> As kids, many of us played with monster trucks and Tonka bulldozers in the sandbox, pushing our miniature off-road vehicles up steep mounds of dirt and crushing smaller toy cars. These days, we're often relegated to practical commuter cars instead. However, there is one company that has produced a vehicle that brings back this childlike go-anywhere do-anything spirit. It's called the Avtoros Shaman, and it's amazing.
> 
> Avtoros, a Russian company, built this behemoth after ten years of research and development. It's 20 feet long, 10 feet tall, and weighs 5.3 tons. It also has eight wheels, each of which is driven by the engine and capable of hydraulically-actuated steering. This setup allows the Avtoros Shaman to run in three different drive modes:
> 
> ...


https://www.offgridweb.com/transportation/8x8-bug-out-truck-the-avtoros-shaman/


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Avtoros...*

Can you say, "Shoot me, I am too big for you to miss?" And, I am highly visible for miles! No thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Can you say, "Shoot me, I am too big for you to miss?" And, I am highly visible for miles! No thanks, I'll pass.


How will you even catch up to me with your two burros and cart made from a 1967 Chevy shortbed?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> How will you even catch up to me with your two burros and cart made from a 1967 Chevy shortbed?


I go over the mountain....burros very sure footed, nail you coming through the pass! Old Indian trick!! Drop rocks on your head! Well, in your case, maybe some black powder bombs, too! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

12 people? I don't even have 12 people I like much less want to save.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

oldasrocks said:


> 12 people? I don't even have 12 people I like much less want to save.


Take out the extra seat and build pens for the chicken and goats.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

oldasrocks said:


> 12 people? I don't even have 12 people I like much less want to save.


Well then, stuff a few cattle and some chickens in there!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would need a trailer just for guns and ammo.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> How will you even catch up to me with your two burros and cart made from a 1967 Chevy shortbed?


I found that photo of you...


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I found that photo of you...


That is a commercial combination vehicle using sustainable biofuels and environmentally compatible exhausts. Perfectly green and competitive to the Prius All Electric Bug Out SUV.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I would need a trailer just for guns and ammo.


Awwww, come on, my donkey cart ain't that big, and they can't pull that 26' thing yer dragging around behind that overgrown SUV! :facepalm::gaah:


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Bet it would make a killer tundra vehicle. Nice but way to big for around here.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

It looks nice but I have come to appreciate the value of smaller, more maneuverable vehicles. Try driving that through the N GA mountains. Wouldnt be able to get it in and out anywhere. Maybe if I lived out west in more wide open spaces it would be more useful. Thats why I like the combo of a cucv and something like the bruder ex set up as I would like if I had that kind of coin to drop. Pretty cool though.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

Where's the cup holder?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

ZangLussuria said:


> Where's the cup holder?


Comes in your choice of black, blue or camo.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Anyone want to buy me one of


YES!

Then my conservative side kicks in...Cost...return to Russia for maintenance and warranty repairs...can I afford to replace a tire...vehicle registration...I'll have to pass and give the twin burro conversion another look over.


----------

